# Patche für WOW am Mac



## joel3214 (13. April 2011)

*Patche für WOW am Mac*

Hi
Zu aller erst alles was Richtung pServer und/oder Ilegalen Download geht bitte hier rauslassen oder nur per PN schreiben.
Mir geht es nur darum WOW auf version 3.3.5a zu patchen in Deutsch und für denn MAC.
(Spiel ist vorhanden)
Die Patche dich ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe gingen alle nicht oder waren fehlerhaft undundund.
Es soll ein problem mit den De Patchen geben im Bereich 3.3.3 bis 3.3.5a da hat Blizzard hat es nicht für nötig gehalten die De Version zu verbessern.
Vielleicht hat jemand ja mal das gleiche problem gehabt und/oder weiß wie man es lösen kann.

Nicht das ich verwarnt werde, mir geht es nur um das Patchen da ist alles legal 

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Hast du den Support von Blizzard mal angeschrieben oder da angerufen ?


----------



## joel3214 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Die Sache ist ja die bis zum neusten Patch kommt man ja wenn man den Updater nimmt.
Aber nur bis 3.3.5a ist das Problem.
Und das kann ich natürlich nicht beim Support anfragen da die gleich an PServer denken und die das ja nicht so gerne haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Du kannst Wow doch garnicht ohne den neusten Patch starten ich verstehe nicht so ganz das Problem.


----------



## joel3214 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Doch kann man 
Man kann sich nicht in die Server von Blizzard Einloggen aber in andere Server.
z.b. Privat Server.
Aber da die nur bis 3.3.5a gehen brauche ich halt diese Version.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Naja da kannste den Thread gleich zumachen denn im Vertrag den du abgeschlossen hast steht ausdrücklich das du das Spiel nur so spielen darfst und verändern wie das vom Eigentümer vorgesehen ist.


----------



## joel3214 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

ich ändere es ja wie es der Eigentümer will.
Wenn ich ein anderes Spiel spiele muss ich auch nicht denn neusten Patch drauf machen z.b. weil da Fehler drinnen sind und ich erst warten will.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Es geht nicht um andere Spiele du hast zugestimmt das du immer mit dem neusten Patch auf den offizielen Servern spielst.


----------



## bfgc (15. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Was war überhaupt 3.3.x, start WotLk oder?


----------



## joel3214 (16. April 2011)

Ja schon ein wennig weiter.


----------



## bfgc (16. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*

Schon mal in deinem Updaet-ordner nachgeschaut?
Wenn du dort nicht fündig wirst musst du jemand schlampigen finden, der sein System seit damals nicht richtig aufgeräumt hat und ensprechende Patches noch im Zwischenspeicher führt.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2011)

*AW: Patche für WOW am Mac*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Zu aller erst alles was Richtung pServer und/oder Ilegalen Download geht bitte hier rauslassen


 Sehr vernünftig.


joel3214 schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht in die Server von Blizzard Einloggen aber in andere Server.
> z.b. Privat Server.


 WTF? Also doch ein Verstoß. Ich mach daher hier mal zu.

*closed*


----------

